# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Духовные видео Иркутского преданного!

## МаксимОльш

Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!!!
Дорогие преданные, хочу поделиться с Вами отличными фильмами Иркутского бхакты.
http://mt-cinema.ru/
Преданным будут особо интересны 3 фильма:
1)А Вы были в Индии?
Документальный фильм, продолжительность – 18 минут.
2011 г.
Фильм о людях, стремящихся к счастью, необыкновенной красоте и вечной культуре, которая даёт возможность стать гармоничной личностью.

2)Гималаи: путь к осознанности
Продолжительность - 14 минут.
2011 г.
Один из самых привлекательных горных районов Непала, национальный парк Лангтанг, как бриллиант светится среди Гималайских гигантов. Расположенный между популярными районами Аннапурны и Эвереста, он отличается своей сохранившейся природой, красивыми высокогорными долинами, очаровательными вершинами 6-7 – тысячников, простотой и доступностью этого места.
Но часто ли мы задумываемся над тем, что делаем? Куда идём? Какова моя цель жизни?  Подлинное путешествие подразумевает осознанный поиск истины. И именно в этом поиске нам начинает открываться вся красота и величие мира…

3)Поиск
Фильм о жизни, человеке и природе. Продолжительность – 30 минут.
2010 г.
В этом фильме вы увидите всё многообразие природы Прибайкалья. Здесь будут горы, реки, водопады, озёра, лес, животные, осень, зима, весна, лето, сплав горной реке, восхождения на горные вершины и многое другое. Но эти захватывающие картины будут играть необычную роль – роль  символов, с помощью которых показан духовный поиск человека.

----------

